
Is Spoonrocket (YC S13) Dead? - dlinder
Customer support offline, no menu yet for SF or East Bay, apparently closed all weekend... any news?
======
dlinder
[http://www.berkeleyside.com/2016/03/14/exclusive-
spoonrocket...](http://www.berkeleyside.com/2016/03/14/exclusive-spoonrocket-
closed-future-uncertain/)

